# Fire HD6 home screen arrangement of icons



## Dragle (Dec 10, 2011)

EDIT: I guess I figured this out, by lots of trial and error and managed to do what I needed -- so I tried to delete this message but it wouldn't let me, so mods please remove for me?  
------
I have never used a regular Android device, so I don't know anything about how their home screens work.  Apparently the new HD6 operates more like a regular Android interface.  So in trying to rearrange icons I accidentally dragged an icon on top of another one and it created a folder/container icon with those 2 apps in it, called Apps 1.  

Now I have to tap that icon to get a second screen to launch either of those 2 apps.  Not what I meant to do, but interesting since I didn't know you could do that.  I can't figure out how to get that app back on the main screen!    There is no menu, and long pressing doesn't bring up a context menu.  There are 2 buttons at the top: Add and Close.  Close obviously closes this folder and returns to my main screen. Add I presume would let me add something.  On the main screen, if I long press the icon for this new folder and thereby select it, a Remove button appears, but I'm afraid to tap that, because the app I want is in that folder and I don't want to lose it--I want to get it out of there and back on the main screen.

Please help!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

No need to delete! Might help out others. . . . 

As I recall, to 'ungroup' a apps you touch the group and there's a 'remove' button you can use. All that does, if you're on the home page, is remove it from the group. You have to be in the carousel to remove it from the device. Or in the apps section.


----------



## Barosfonsy (Jan 15, 2015)

I want to buy it What to do?


----------

